# My 90cm ADA Tank



## gabeszone

Hello all! I just wanted to share my new 90cm ADA tank. I thought I would use Rock and Driftwood. The driftwood is called Rosewood and I used 4 pieces in my tank. The rocks are lava rocks that contain a low amount of metals. I used Aquasoil and Bright Sand. My light is a new type of Nisso its called an Inverter light. It uses 3x32watt ADA bulbs. I switched the bulbs. My Co2 system is a 5lb compressed Co2 tank. My CO2 sytem is made my ADA and all glass bubble counter and difusser. My fitler is a Eheim 2224 which I really love because its super quite! Here are some picture of my tank its only been set up 2 days, and wont buy fish until October because I want a nice full cycled tank.


----------



## gabeszone




----------



## gabeszone




----------



## gabeszone




----------



## gabeszone

Right side of tank.


----------



## gabeszone

Left side of tank.


----------



## gabeszone

Yeah I know I have some Aqua soil in my Bright Sand but I tell you that Aqua soil likes to float and then sink into you Bright sand. Im going to have fun this week picking it out.


----------



## redstrat

Looks great so far I can't wait to see some pics after it gets a chance to grow in some


----------



## gabeszone

Hey thanks Davis.1841! I cant wait also! Im just thinking about what kind of other plants to buy.


----------



## Got Greens

Nice looking scape so far.Where did you get those rocks?


----------



## Jdinh04

Looks nice! i'd add more wood though!


----------



## MiSo

great looking tank. i love the wood work.


----------



## gabeszone

Thanks Miso it was a pain picking the right wood to piece together. I thought about using more but I want it to be simple and easy to clean and plant. Driftwood in Japan cost a lot of money like $20-30US and I spent a grip of money on this tank already! I may get a few more pices of wood soon. I have my wife giving me the rolling eyes as I type this!


----------



## gabeszone

What is this Dollars donate thing?? I see 25 in mine.


----------



## paigoo

Gabe,

It's very nice. I like the contrast of the dark and light sand. 2 driftwoods across like a bridge. weeping moss for the driftwood will be cool.
Do you plan to have any foreground on the light sand?
I am making a small shrimp tank with 2 color gravel also. I am thinking to plant E. Tenellus to cover the fore gravel, but I afraid it might lose the contrast.


----------



## paigoo

Driftwood is expensive in Japan?
I picked one in a river. It took me a week to prepare before putting in a tank. It's fun as you are more attached to the tank. And it's free and lots of choices in the nature.


----------



## slickwillislim

I like it. The empty foreground makes sense when you have all slower growing plants. I like the wood itself nice deep color and good texture, but I personally dont like the two pieces of wood kind of meeting in the middle. It combined with the rock work make the two sides look to similar. I know this can be overcome with plants but it is something that I noticed and think detracts from your aquascape. I think this could be an even better aquascape if the wood could be adjusted a little.

I think you could make this into a reallly nice aquascape but it will be a little unconventional with the wood like that. I no the wood meets at different angles and one sticks into the foreground but without more wood It just seems to similar. I know I am not an expert on aquascaping or anything but I like it when people give constructive criticism so I thought I would offer my opinion. I do like the choice of plants though. Rotala rotundifolia is one of my favorites. Anubias always look great, and the Blyxa should look nice. THe plants remind me of another tank I have seen before. I cant remember where though...


----------



## gabeszone

I moved the wood around a bit this is the best I could do for now. Paigoo I wont be planting anything in the sand, maybe I might take some small rocks wrap them in ricca and put in front of the lava rocks on the sand. Slickwillislim thanks for the advice thats why I posted here.


----------



## slickwillislim

I like the new look. I assume the picture doesn't do this scape justice. The woods coming out at you and the other piece poking into the substrate. I think Its an improvement. It isnt constrained to where you have the plants so when they grow in the protruding points will still be there. Hopefully heavily laden with that weeping moss. I like it. Can't wait for the plants to grow in.


----------



## gabeszone

Thanks everyone for your comments! I will post more picture in the coming weeks.


----------



## houseofcards

Very nice start. Should be beautiful once it fills in. One thing IMHO is the rocks that make up the border are too structured in both size and positioning.
You might want to move the larger rocks you have at the corners somewhere in the middle of the border to make it appear more natural and random.


----------



## gabeszone

Updated picture. I added some moe driftwood.


----------



## gabeszone

updated picture. Changed driftwood around.


----------



## redFishblueFish

Wow! This new arrangement you have looks stunning, even without the plants grown in. I can only imagine what it will look like with the plants. I agreed with slick about the convergence of the wood not looking so natural, but with this setup, it really looks great. Can't wait to see pics when its grown in.


----------



## gabeszone

I put some Riccia on some ADA Riccia stones. I ran out I need to buy a few more stones and Riccia..


----------



## Petfairy

its looking good.


----------



## guppy

I like how its turning out so far.


----------



## gabeszone

*Got Greens *I got the rock from My Friends LFS for about $2.50each. They are Lava rocks. You can find lava rocks in Japan, but only certain ones near the openning of the volcanoe you can use because the one at the bottom of the volcanoe tend to float. * Guppy* Thanks I like the way it starting to turn out, and cant wait till everything grows in.


----------



## Steven_Chong

Hmm, will you be able to see the stone part of the riccia stones later?


----------



## gabeszone

Greenmiddlefinger I dont you will the stones if the riccia grows nice and thick. Check out the The style of ADA 2006 page 32 and you can see how much Riccia grows. I hope not. May be I can tuck the stones in the sand more. What you think??


----------



## gabeszone




----------



## gabeszone

I got a new light from a friend. Its called an REI-SEA 6500k I hope this is enough light! What do you all think my tank is 50gal.


----------



## gabeszone




----------



## diepvan

do you have picture of the whole setup. tank,light and stand.


----------



## gabeszone

Its going on the in this thread. Im going to make my hanging light stand.


----------



## gabeszone

Here are some updated pictures of my tank. Please feel free to comment on my tank and point out anything wrong.


----------



## gabeszone

I want to know the name and whats wrong with this plant please. It started out really nice and then a few days later all the leafs started breaking off and or melting. I hear this is some type of crypt and this is commom when first planted.


----------



## SKSuser

I love your choice of fish.

My wife actually subscribed to your thread because she likes your tank so much.


----------



## gabeszone

Thanks SKSuser! I grew up in Kansas city, well kind of. I lived in Parkville MO right next to Riverside. I hope it grows in more just fighting a little bit of dust alage, but that happens when you set up a new tank. I miss the prices of houses in KC! Japan is expensive!


----------



## SKSuser

I've always wanted to come to Japan, but I hear even vacationing there is expensive. I can't imagine what it costs to keep your house air conditioned and lit.... especially with aquaria sucking up the light bill.

You probably said earlier, but whats that little white bottomfeeder pictured a couple posts back?


----------



## gabeszone

Yeah its a little expensive but if you plan right it can be cheap in Japan. I would say it would be worth your money if you like outdoors and sushi LOL. My electric bill is pretty cheap compared to an American house. I pay like $85 a month and, i have 3 fish tank light running 9hrs and aircon.


----------



## gabeszone

I'm pretty happy today about my tank! Today it was pearling O2 bubbles like crazy! I hear its hard for a new tank to pearl, and this mean I have a well balanced tank at least I hope so! I will post pics later. O2 was coming out of the aquasoil and plants. It only pearls in the evening time around 4pm and peaks around 6-7pm.


----------



## jassar

Hey gabeszone, nice tank!
That plant is a Crypt ( not sure which type exactly ), but when I got my crypt it looked almost the same, and as you said, leafs began to melt and new ones started to grow...the new leafs are thinner and taller.
Good luck, and keep on posting pics man!
-Jassar


----------



## gabeszone

Here's some pictures of one of my plants pearling. Everyday my plants and soil seem to pearl more.


----------



## gabeszone




----------



## gabeszone

*I dont know the name of this moss can anybody help me*??


----------



## Ajax

Looks like plain ol' java moss to me, but I'm not an ID expert.


----------



## gabeszone

Yeah thats what I thought but the Japanese always call it willow moss.


----------



## xcooperx

so you mean Java Moss and Willow moss is same


----------



## gabeszone

No I'm not saying that because I have no clue I'm just saying maybe the Japanese are giving it the wrong name. I would like somebody to tell me the name of it?? It grows fast and seems break off sometimes and attach it self to the driftwood and grow.


----------



## Steven_Chong

The Japanese always have Jave moss labled as "Uiro mo-su" or "willow moss" for those who can't make out romanji.  

Amano calls it "willow moss" pretty consistantly in his journals/books, and even uses the name "fontinalis antipyretica" which is the name for the real willow moss.

However, fontinalis is a much larger, looser moss of a completely different genus. What you have there is java, or "taxiphyllum barberi." Man, I don't know why he continues to screw people up with his innaccurate labling . . .

And stop calling it cuba Pearl-Weed!! The rest of the world calls it HC already!!!


----------



## gabeszone

Thanks Greenmiddlefinger! I thought it was the wrong name. I bought new light bulbs for my light. All ADA 32watts bulbs and man you can see a huge difference in brightness! I also bought ADA ECA which is a liquid iron and other stuff I think?? I bought it because my friend said it will put the color back in my plants my reds are weak.


----------



## gabeszone




----------



## gabeszone

I will put a back ground up soon. Any good color ideas??


----------



## jassar

I think a white background would be great on your tank.
-Jassar


----------



## gabeszone

I just added a background what do you think??


----------



## gabeszone




----------



## Mud Pie Mama

Since you've asked for opinions: I think something darker would make the plants really POP! Right now the background color is very close to some of the color shades in the plants and the plants don't stand out as well.

I know a lot of folks like and use black...which I do have on one of my tanks. However, I also like the deep marine blue...I use this on my other tank which has more red color stem plants and I think it shows up the reddish-orangish-pinkish colors wonderfully. 

But, that's what I like! Color especially are very personal, you should use what YOU like the best. Sometimes I've tried out a handful before sticking with one. You can even put a smaller 8" x 11" writting paper or wrapping paper with a little tape and stand back to view. I've even left my sample there for one or two days just to get a better idea how I like it.


----------



## gabeszone

Got pearls?


----------



## jassar

I have to say it looks better with a background, very nice....but is it white or gray? a bright white color would be better.
-Jassar


----------



## lildark185

VERY nice tank you have there! I'd personally go with a black background so that the sand actually stands out instead of blending in with a white background. I hope to see more updates in the future!


----------



## gabeszone

Yeah maybe black would be nicer! I will try black soon.


----------



## gabeszone

New pictures with Iunknowns version of the glass lily pipes.


----------



## gabeszone




----------



## gabeszone




----------



## gabeszone




----------



## gabeszone




----------



## gabeszone




----------



## IceT

wow, realy nice looking tank


----------



## SKSuser

I've got a black trash bag taped on as the background for my white sand tank. It looks nice, and would look nicer if I could get rid of the wrinkles. I hear some people use veggie oil to adhear the bag to the tank with, and then nobody can tell its a trash bag if you smooth it out.
Even in person when directly asked to identify my background, none of my friends notice I'm using a trash bag until they look at the back where its taped on.
You could at least try this to see if you like black. It took me all of two minutes to trim to size and tape it up.

However, your tank has always reminded me of a very fresh open space to stand and stare at the sky. I love to stand in an open field with several trees in the distance and look at the sky on a day when there are big puffy high flying clouds.
If you had access to an airbrush or a computer that is able to color render clouds, I'd definately try a background of a base of baby blue with white splotches blended in all over it.
Don't know how long that idea would stand up in a competetition, but I'd sure try it if the tank was mine, because thats what your scape reminds me of.

Its really looking nice by the way.


----------



## jassar

Nice! this tank is getting better and better! good job...
Cheers!
-Jassar


----------



## gabeszone

*IceT* thanks im really happy how this tank is coming along so far!
*SkSuser* thanks, your thought and ideas always push me to do more for this tank! 
*Jassar* thanks, I really hope its getting better!


----------



## uttoshii

looks like japanese mount-fuji's stones?
quite original lay-out!might be interesting once planted
did you figure what plants you are going to put in?


----------



## gabeszone

uttoshii it is planted out. Did you look at my pictures? The rocks are lava rocks.


----------



## spcyamada

*Clear tank*

Your tank looks very clean and must be a treat to see up close. I personally thought the tank looked nice without the background. In any case, try the black when you get a chance. I'm green with envy because you can get good aquarium equipment for reasonable prices. I enjoy looking at your tank.

Best Regards,
Aaron


----------



## uttoshii

sorry ,made a mistake ,i just saw the first page ....
looks good with the plants it will be very nice once the plantation will get thicker
in osaka we call these stones fuji stones as lava rocks often come from around there (i'm not sure in kyushu though...).


----------



## cs_gardener

I've just found and read through this thread and I'll admit I wasn't too keen on the original symmetry, but it has really turned into a beautiful tank. The additional wood and added plant covered rocks really softened the symmetry. I want to take a stroll down that central path and see what's beyond.  

Keep up the good work!


----------



## uttoshii

i think that u should try to hide the clean cut on the wood in the right part ,it doesnt looks so natural ,u can easilly do it with moss .


----------



## SUBORPHAN

gabeszone in some of the pictures the water looks a bit cloudy. was/is that the case or is it just reflection of glass?


----------



## gabeszone

*SUBORPHAN* what page is the picture on that the tank looks cloudy? If its the first 2 pages its because its a new set up. This tank is about 2 months old. *uttoshii* thanks for the info on my rocks. I need to climb Fuji san. *cs gardener* Thanks for your comment. Yeah when I first started I thought it looked odd. Thanks all for your comments and ideas im heading to my LFS for some more plants.


----------



## gabeszone

Hello all! I just wanted to hear what you think of my tank. Its been 2mo since I first set it up. I tore down my old riccia that I had growing to ADA stones, because it kept coming off so I used plastic mess nets to grow it with stones inside to weigh them down. I hope this works.


----------



## gabeszone




----------



## Mud Pie Mama

Looks GREAT! 

I really like how well you've gotten the moss to grow on the driftwood. Are you using just the one variety of Java moss? Also, are those two different varieties of Rotala in the back right side, it sure does look like as one is much redder than the other?

The Blyxa also looks wonderful the way it is growning in so full behind the rocks. That is a great placement for a great plant!

On the left side, closest to the lily pipes I can see a tiny snippet of a bronze leaf just behind the Anubias. Is this the Cryptocoryne growing back in, I know they can take time to adjust. Because I am thinking that in this spot a clump of something in the midground (behind the Anubias but in front of the Vallinsneria) would really round things out. 

One thing which looks odd and unnatural is the sharp corners of the plastic mess compared to the natural curves of the rocks. I feel it's a jarring contrast and disturbs the otherwise peace of the aquascape. The Ricca might grow and cover the shape somewhat. However, if it still looks too square I'd like to share what's worked for me. I've had success growing Ricca on old broken clay pot shards. I've taken oblong bits of the pot and chipped the corners on the cement outside to round them off. Then I attach the Ricca using a hairnet (or netting used to package citrus or onions); wrap the hairnet around to the back, twist tight a few times then tie off. It works great. The pottery shards are heavy enough to keep the piece on the bottom and the hairnet keeps the Ricca in place. That is until it just grows too big - then trim it down or restart a new clump.

BTW, I prefer broken Mexican clay pots bits the best, they are much thicker almost 5/8". Next is Malaysian clay pots at 4/8" thick. I've even used broken ceramic glazed pottery from Malaysia. Last is the regular Italian clay pots; they are ususally much thinner at around 2/8" thick. I just like the heavier, thicker ones; other folks might like the thinner.

I have the same type of Platy in my 46g med-light tank. Here it's nicknamed Blue Moon Platy. I really like them.


----------



## gabeszone

*Mud Pie Mama * Yes thats a Cryptocoryne growing back behind the Nana. Wow you have a good eyes! Yeah I like your idea with the clay pots and hair net to grow riccia. I was using ADA stones and riccia line but it didnt hold. Im just growin the riccia for my new 60cm CRS tank im getting ready to set up. It will be a Moss and riccia tank only. The moss is only Java and its really growing in nice. The Blyxa has grown huge and my nana has produced a flower, but its hiding in the Blyxa. My Platy gave birth to 10 fry that are so cute! My reds are really weak in my Rotala and ive started using ADA ECA iron stuff and its starting to bring the red back. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## Kelley

I love the look of a white sand subsatrate in the foreground! It's so tranquil. Is it difficult to keep clean? I would like to try it someday when I get the hang of this.


----------



## @[email protected]

Do you trim your java moss? If so, how do you prevent the moss from floating everywhere in the tank when you trim them?


----------



## gabeszone

*Kelly* Thanks for your comment! The Sand im using is ADA bright sand, and it a pain to keep clean and I use a gravle vac and pinch the hose to control the suction, and it does good job of cleaning it up and I also mix it up a bit to make it look fresh. *TOMMY* I trim the Java moss then I use a net to catch it and then throw it in my CRS tank. A good thing to do when trimming moss is to turn of the filter so it doesnt float all over the place.


----------



## gabeszone

New pics of my tank. Need a trim soon to round it off.


----------



## redstrat

Nice progression. I really like the way this one is filling out, i have to say I had my doubts at first but its really turning into one of my favorites. Seems thats how the best usually are. Keep up the good work. I really like your tank.


----------



## SUBORPHAN

the tank is looking lovely. i was wondering where the richia nets that were at the front have gone?


----------



## jassar

very good indeed...
I just hate to see the foreground bare like that, but it looks good since you used sand! 
good luck


----------



## gabeszone

*SUBORPHAN* I put the ricca nets in my new CRS tank heres a picture. Thanks all for your comments! I will post pics again in the future.


----------



## gabeszone

I removed some plants from the right side and planted some new one so it looks a little bare for now, and I added a few stones in the bright sand to take away the empty feeling.


----------



## Steven_Chong

I would try white gravel-- in the mid ground and sloping from the wood areas.

The plants look great gabe!


----------



## Tankman

It looks very Chinese influenced, IMHO, like a dragon swimming. Very original, though, hv you thought of filling the background of the right side too? Just my 2-cents worth of comments  Hope to see more updates from time to time


----------



## jassar

Looks better every time, but I think the Moss on the middle "bridge" needs some trimming. Keep us posted!
Cheers!


----------



## giztok

Wow, this is one of the best looking tank i ever seen! Great aquascape and plants.

I have few questions, can you name the the plants on the picture (best vould be latin names):










Under 4 is Anubias, but which?


----------



## Ajax

1.Blyxa Japonica
2. Hemianthus Micranthemoides
3. Rotala Colorata
4. Anubias Nana

All are pretty common in the U.S. market, but I'm not sure what availability is in Europe. Hope that helps


----------



## xcooperx

gabeszone said:


> *SUBORPHAN* I put the ricca nets in my new CRS tank heres a picture. Thanks all for your comments! I will post pics again in the future.


whats the moss on that wood or is it a moss?

Nice tank, i love how you scape the tank


----------



## bioch

xcooperx said:


> whats the moss on that wood or is it a moss?
> 
> Nice tank, i love how you scape the tank


I think it's neatly trimed java moss.


----------



## xcooperx

i dont think its java moss,\


----------



## gabeszone

*Ajax* thanks for naming my plants you got them right. *giztok* thanks for your complement! Its really getting better everyday. *xcooperx* all my tanks have java moss in them, but the Japanese seem to call it willow moss. I could be wrong. I will take a picture of the moss soon.


----------



## uttoshii

looks real good ,the only thing is that you should try to hide a bit more the clean cuts on on the woods (the ones on the extreme left and extreme right sides) ,it doesn't look so natural ...but its only a small detail ,for the rest its really perfect!

about your moss seems that you have 2 varieties ,no?looks like what japanese call nambe moss and and willow moss ,i would need some nearer shots to be sure though...

very good job anyways!!!


----------



## gabeszone

Heres the last update picture I will post of this tank. I really like the way its come out, and would like to thank everyone for your ideas and thought on my tank.


----------



## Ajax

Turned out great! Are you planning on entering it in any contests this year? I'm guessing you are already planning another scape by your comments?


----------



## gabeszone

Im still thinking if im going to enter the ADA contest, but by no means do I think this is a top 10, but would like to place in the top 500 or so. No im not setting up any new tanks or changing this one. I just feel this tank has come to its peak and dont feel any new picture would be needed.


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot

The hardscape is interesting in a positive way. But the stump wood pointing towards you dont provide a good feel, but are giving a heavy feel to the right side. Maybe if the right side grow in a bit more, it will be less dominant.

I really like the use of blyxa and anubias on boths sides.

Maybe you should make the right side grow in a bit more, espessially in the middle so the path wont be so centered. Its wery symmetric the way the paths runs straight in the middle. IMO it should be changed so starts more in the right going out more in the left.

Stemplants are wery good, and the placement of the red plant is almost perfect. The light green stems on the middle right provides a good contrast in color, but feels a litte week. Perhaps it will change when it grows more and becomes thicker...

Wery good job - espessially the left side.


----------



## pyramid

hi gabeszone, 
i like the shadow under your diftwood a lot. very good job.


> whats the moss on that wood or is it a moss?


xcooperx and gabeszone: i think the moss you mention above is Peacock moss.
could you check with the pic. bellow:








and read some information of them here:
Aquatic Moss. How to grow Aquatic Moss. Info on Java Moss, Christmas Moss, Taiwan Moss, Peacock Moss, Stringy Moss


----------

